# Rimless/Trimless tanks in the U.S.



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

Why are there no real manufacurers of ADA style aquariums that have no trim or rim? When i lived in asia, I saw a lot of aquariums that were ADA style but much cheaper. Why is it next to impossible to find an ADA style aquarium that is larger than a nano in the states?


----------



## Petah (Mar 1, 2006)

because its america...


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

Be happy, in germany its nearly impossible to find ADA aquariums or technic at all.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

In a way Petah statement sums it up. My guess is because the aquarium market isn't as strong as it is in other parts of the world. Over the past decade it seems that the US is slowly starting to covet the aquarium world a little bit, but there's still a long way to go before we start seeing a flood of products into the US. 

I have no doubt though that once an investor of some sort sees the value of this niche market as it gets bigger, we will see an increasing amount of ADA knock offs and rimless tanks flood the US market. Right now there is just no large market for these goods.

As a side note: Don't forget to update your location in your profile folks! 

-John N.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Try living in Australia. We only get a tiny percentage of what's available.:sad: Americans and Europeans get to have all the fun.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

*Aaaarrrrgggghhhh!!!!*

Tell me about it. We only just got T5's!!

My lfs got a shipment of 6x9L ADA soil and it was BIG news. The owner keeps trying to contact ADA and they wont even respond to his emails 

What we do get is ridiculousky expensive. I find it cheeper to buy a lot of my hardware from Germany and pay the shipping out to OZ. :wacko:


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

mousky said:


> I find it cheeper to buy a lot of my hardware from Germany and pay the shipping out to OZ. :wacko:


I have done that also. Quite a saving. Thank goodness for the Internet.

The lfs that got in Aquasoil, it wouldn't be the one located at Boronia?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

shake said:


> Try living in Australia. We only get a tiny percentage of what's available.:sad: Americans and Europeans get to have all the fun.


At least you do have some of the most gorgeous native species of plants to collect. A few you have that we can't get:

Pogostemon stellatus - there are varieties we don't have yet
Pogostemon yatabeana
Rotala mexicana
Rotala occultiflora

There are many others I'm missing I'm sure.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I think rimless tanks are pretty too. And tell me whats' so special about ADA stuff? I swear I get nauseous hearing about that brand and how "great" it is. Some things they make may work well, but the results will never be worth what they charge when you can DIY everything and have great success and feel good about your accomplishment.

That's unfortunate for you aussies. That's cool that your petshops are trying to get you what you want. And that seems pompous that ADA :mmph: would shrug you off w/ a high brow like that.


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

It's just been frustrating. ADA style tanks are so pretty, yet it doesn't seem like it would be that complicated to make. Have any of you guys had any luck getting custom tanks made locally by glass shops?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You can make your own rimless tank. Just make sure that the glass you use it quite a bit thicker then a standard tank of that size.

The thicker glass will give extra surface area for the pieces of glass to stick together and it will prevent the glass from bowing in the middle.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

kkau1 said:


> It's just been frustrating. ADA style tanks are so pretty, yet it doesn't seem like it would be that complicated to make. Have any of you guys had any luck getting custom tanks made locally by glass shops?


There's a thread on Planted Tank where a gentleman made his own rimless 75 gallon tank. It took him many painstaking hours of work and several reattempts to get it to where it would hold water. It was quite an accomplishment.

The ADA tanks are more expensive than we are used to, though I think they're still not bad considering the quality of tank you get.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, the glass they use has a higher clarity level. kinda like lead crystal.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Freemann has first hand experience with making rimless tanks. He has a really nice 110g tank that is rimless. Maybe he could chime in here with advice.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

What about the liability aspect? Do the asian countries have to deal with insurance and litigation, from the possibility of the tanks falling apart?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

chadly said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, the glass they use has a higher clarity level. kinda like lead crystal.


They make both. The high clarity ones are more than twice the price.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Oceanic just came out with their line of Rimless, starfire glass tanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Roy Deki said:


> Oceanic just came out with their line of Rimless, starfire glass tanks.


Available to the public?


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> Oceanic just came out with their line of Rimless, starfire glass tanks.


Maybe they'll update their website this decade 

There is more to ADA tanks besides just being rimless, they are well made all around. The silicone seams are very thin and they are perfect, no bubbles or stray silicone and all the edges are bevelled. If you see one in person you will understand why they cost more.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

AaronT said:


> Available to the public?


Aaron, not sure...I just e-mailed Oceanic to get info. I'll post it here when/if I get it.

Also has anyone dealt with www.glasscages.com ?
They just quoted me $95.00 for a 36"x18"x17" rimless glass aquarium.
The shipping from Tennesee to Phoenix will cost me $240.00


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've read mixed reviews about glasscages. Most say the tanks are okay, but the customer service leaves something to be dersired. Give a search for them here and on PT and you should find some feedback.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Roy Deki said:


> Oceanic just came out with their line of Rimless, starfire glass tanks.


I bet they are soooooo expensive........starphire glass is sooooo pricey....


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> I bet they are soooooo expensive........starphire glass is sooooo pricey....


I heard something like $2600.00 for a 29 gallon tank....


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope you are joking Roy!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

kkau1 said:


> It's just been frustrating. ADA style tanks are so pretty, yet it doesn't seem like it would be that complicated to make. Have any of you guys had any luck getting custom tanks made locally by glass shops?


i actually just got a custom 65 gallon rimless (almost) tank made locally by a guy with one of the local fish clubs. it's 36x20x22, so he had to add a couple of braces (using glass) on the sides. he used 3/8" thk glass and besides the slightly rough edges, it's an awesome looking tank.

in price comparison, an All Glass tank here would cost about CA$350, while this only cost me CA$180. i don't have any fear that it will fall apart or leak because he's been doing this for a few years, and he tests each tank that he makes before it goes out.

btw: i'll be adding a new journal to my web-site so you can see the tank in the next few days.


----------

